# Spatial Hologram M1 Turbo Version 2 Speaker Review Discussion Thread



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=41762&w=s[/img]*Spatial Hologram M1 Turbo Version 2 Speaker Review Discussion Thread*





*M1 Turbo: $4,000 per pair*



*by Wayne Myers*


*Introduction*

The Spatial Hologram M1 Turbo is an open-baffle 2-way dipole speaker. Two 15-inch drivers cover bass and lower-mid frequencies. One compression driver covers upper-mid and high frequencies. The tweeter is concentric with the upper bass/mid driver.

I was introduced to the M1 at the Rocky Mountain Audio Fest in Denver last fall. I was impressed by the transparency and unity of the sound, as well as by the depth of bass coverage and the precise image clarity and natural soundstage. I also enjoyed lively dynamic presentation.


*Go to the Spatial Hologram M1 Turbo Version 2 Speaker Reviewhttp://www.hometheatershack.com/for...rbo-version-2-speaker-review.html#post1159290*​


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

This thread is open for comments and discussion.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

I finally had the time to read this! Very nice writeup, Wayne. I always like to hear about new products, especially when they're a bit different.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

I very much enjoyed my time with the Spatial loudspeakers, working and recreational. Thank you for sharing your experience with everyone, Wayne.


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Thanks. They really were a fun experience. I still think about possibly adding a pair to my permanent collection.


----------



## KLH007 (Feb 27, 2011)

Wayne, Thanks for a thorough review. I heard them at 2014 RMAF and thought the only thing holding me back was the low image height, the M1s sounded great with minimal electronics. Is there any way you can convey the differences between the M1 Turbos and your recently reviewed PSA MTM-210s? Is the detail level similar, tracking dynamic bursts, soundstage/imaging?


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Apologies for being so slow getting back to you.

The abilities of both speakers to image sharply is remarkable. I had the M1 pair spaced wider than any other speakers I have set up in Sonnie's generous room and the image clarity stayed razor sharp. The MTM-210 were in a smaller room and there was not an opportunity to try them spaced as wide, so I can not say how they would do with that spacing, but their tendency was to work well wherever they were placed. The concentric design of the M1 would probably win out as far as image sharpness, especially with wider spacing, but the MTM-210 are not to be discounted easily. Their front-firing design with waveguide coupling makes them more immune to room effects.

Both designs demanded precise placement and symmetry, but the M1 open-baffle design gave us the rear wave to deal with constructively, which worked out well in Sonnie's super-symmetrical room (he is a nut for detail!). So the M1 engaged the room more, delivered a more spacious sound, while the MTM-210 was more "direct," drew one more into the original recording. In that way the MTM-210 might seem to be more detailed and dynamic, with the M1 lagging only slightly in that regard, the precision of its soundstage and image clarity also providing plenty of open space for details to inhabit. And the energy focus of the MTM-210 might get the edge for dynamic delivery, although not by much. The MTM-210 impulse response was very quick and clean, and its clarity with dense program material approached electrostatic levels.

Hope that helps.


----------



## KLH007 (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanks Wayne, I might try the PSA 210s based on the generous trial program.


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Yeah, as much as I like my MartinLogan's, I kinda miss those MTM-210's once in awhile.


----------

